# red slime algea



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

Im starting to see some red slime algea accumalate in my tank..perimiters are good..any info? thx


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

you're probably over feeding the tank. Cut back on the food and as long as you don't have any anthias then you can cut back for a couple of days. 

also if you don't have any corals or photo-dependent livestock, then you can keep the lights off for 3-4days along with light feedings. if it's just a little bit then all these should help. if not then... there's a chemical you can get, but i'll tell you that if these don't work. (i'd rather you not waste any money)


----------



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

thank you for your help..Awsome tank by the way!..I got into corals about 3 months ago with a few button polyps..there doing great, So I want to get a few different corals. i noticed your Pink Poly birdsnest,great looking polyp..are they good beginners..Im using T-5 lighting, medium to strong waterflow..30 gal...livesand subst...any advice?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

When my tank had red slime i gave in the dungeon treatment and bought this yellow powder that worked great also if its on rocks i flipped the rock over so the algae did not get any light.


----------



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you remember wht that yellow powder was called? thx


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

yellow powder is probably ChemiClean which is what i was trying to keep you from buying. it comes in a container that's like a bottle dispenser. once you get it home it's a half inch container that has a small spoon. Read the directions cause it does work, but it lowers ORP by a lot and it can be harmful if you have something like anthiads if you don't have good circulation in the tank.

GL


----------



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

I was able to reach in the tank and remove 80% of the redslime with a fish net..I'll wait and see if cutting back on the lighting a little bit will help, but I will keep ya posted if it comes back..thx


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The key to eliminating cyno is to establish conditions that support the growth of corraline algae. High water flow, low phosphates, calcium of 400-500ppm, and alkalinity of 10 -12 DKH are the place to start.

Keeping phosphates low will require you to eliminate mechanical filtration or to clean your filter pads almost daily. Also watch nutrient input, such as food selection and branch of activated carbon.

Calcium and alkalinity testing and dosing should already be a part of your routine. Just be certain you are keeping the correct levels.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Pasfur is absolutely right. You need to find the solution, not just bandage it. It will eventually come back if all parameters are not met, which is why i didn't want to give you the name of the product unless i knew you were doing these things in the first place. I use it as a last resort, not a first.


----------

